#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  هل يمكننا الاستغناء عن البلاستيك؟

## رويتر

يقول تقرير دولي إن العالم ينتج كما هائلا من النفايات البلاستيكية. فهل يمكن الاستغناء عن مادة البلاستيك لمدة شهر؟

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال BBC

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> يقول تقرير دولي إن العالم ينتج كما هائلا من النفايات البلاستيكية. فهل يمكن الاستغناء عن مادة البلاستيك لمدة شهر؟
> 
> أقرأ المزيد...
> 
> نقلا عن موقع ال BBC


*زرت الموقع وهاكم ما وجدته*


*هل تستخدم كما كبيرا من الأكياس والأوعية البلاستيكية في حياتك اليومية؟ هل يمكنك الاستغناء عنها لمدة شهر؟ اكتبوا لنا بالإنجليزية.* 




استمع إلى الكلمات في البرنامج ومرن نفسك على استخدامها في الفقرة أدناه 
 
وهاكم الفرصة أمامكم سانحة لتكتبوا فى هذا الموضوع بالللغة الإنجليزية أو حتى باللغة العربية...وبلاش مشاركات سلبية مثل ما أعتدنا عليه..موضوع رائع..موضوع جميل  :Poster Spam: جمال والكلام إياه اللى لا يودى ولا يجيب

----------

